# Another Secret???



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

And this is a really really GOOD ONE! There will be a forum addition soon that you guys won't want to miss! And this time I'M in on the secret. BWHAHAHAHAHA!

Okay, just kidding with the evil laughter, but I love being in on secrets, don't you?

SO...... START GUESSING!



























































eace:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I can never make a good guess until I get a clue. So help us out......


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay your hint, is I know the secret too!!!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

ound: ound: ound:

Great hint Amanda!!!

Although seriously, there are hints in the post, you just have to know where to look.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Lina, you've got one really fabulous hint in there.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank you Susan, I tried.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*Lina,*

Don't tell me you snatched that adorable little Heidi from the unsuspecting Katie or was it Amanda! Hmmmmm


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I try to not get myself all worked up over these hints, but I'll take a guess. There is a smiley grinning extra big while patting a puppy on the head, and there is a smiley with a camera. I'm going to guess that it has to do with that picture of Amanda holding a dog at Eukanuba yesterday.

If I'm right, do I get to puppy sit when you go on vacation?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Amanda are you expecting a new little one??
Will you tell us if we guess it correctly?
When will you reveal your secret?:ear:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I agree with Kimberly. The 3 amigo's in Lina's clue, Amanda's 3rd dog? And YES, it would be a beautiful thing if she got another Hav!!!!!!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

That's it! Amanda is getting a new puppy for Christmas. I think?????? :biggrin1:

Aww guys come on, we can't take anymore secrets. Please please tell us.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Please tell us!!!! (I am not good at secrets at all)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey Jane or Leslie are you included in this secret????


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

mintchip said:


> When will you reveal your secret?:ear:


Yeah, when will you tell? 
I think we should create and enforce a new rule with time limits on secrets. It can get unnerving waiting forever!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Is it you Melissa???:frusty:
PS-Melissa hope you are feeling better!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am sure the secret will reveal itself shortly and everyone can guess in the meantime


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lina, I still have a few up my sleeve, am I in on this one??


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't know Laurie, are you?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Will someone send me a PM when the secret is revealed? I keep peeking in on this topic and I have plenty of other things to do today. LOL! I'm going to stay out of this one now.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, you're no fun! It makes it so much better when people stay on the topic all day and keep checking for new hints!

AND I think a new hint will be coming pretty soon...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

you are as bad as me--- boy I taught you well I guess!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Just once, I want to be in on a secret:hurt:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, BWHAHAHAHAHA.

You get evil laughter for that compliment.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

sorry all I had to take my big hint away!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, that is WAY TOO BIG of a hint! :nono:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina,
I hope no one saw it!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, I hope not!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

OH, OH I saw it. For fifty bucks, I will reveal the last hint.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I saw it too. Now I feel like I am finally in on the secret:whoo:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

You are all insane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now with that being said, whos getting the new puppy?!?!?!?!?!?!



Ryan


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I thought you ladies were nice?! Now I see.........
FYI - I make my kids tell me the end of the movie before it's over (if they've seen it)- I'm not a patient person! SPILL IT!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Hmmmm 
Im not sure if I know this or not. One hint seemed kinda obvious to me in Linas post. 
NO its not me!!! It will be a while before I get another dog. And yes, feeling mucho better.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Is Amy's biscuit a boy or a girl?:spy:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well now it is not one that I know - comeon Paige, spill what the hint was!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Paige- you did pay attention but I messed up!

The big hint is.... 

(wait do I really want to post this or have more fun- Laurie, this is addicting!)


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Paige- you did pay attention but I messed up!
> 
> The big hint is....
> 
> (wait do I really want to post this or have more fun- Laurie, this is addicting!)


I'm not buying it Amanda, now you are just trying to throw me off. I am on to you.:biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, I know 2 secrets and I'm not sure which one Lina and Amanda are talking about... Hmmm....


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

is it a birthday gift for someone?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I originally posted that the big hint is some cutie on the forum would be a big sister but I didn't realize the big hint would make two girls big sisters!

Amanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

SUSAN are McKenna and Sedona getting a new pal


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

You guys are lucky Amanda is giving all these awesome hints... if it were up to me, you wouldn't get any! LOL.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Well, since both Amanda and Lina know the secret, I'm pretty sure I know it too! :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jeanne is it YOU?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Is Kara getting a new girl.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Nope, not me. Lina has given a really good hint. The secret should be revealed very soon! :bounce:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I Know, I Know Amanda's getting Peter??

I Saw a Peter Pan Smiley and she was just with Jan..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Paige said:


> Is Kara getting a new girl.


Girl? Who said my next:bounce: one would be a girl?

Kara


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

not the secret game again......i am not good at it so just let me know when it is all over!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lina said:


> SO...... START GUESSING!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O.k.........I think I got it!!

A forum member named Willian (William Tell) is travelling to Mexico to visit some friends, 3 friends actually, and will pick up a beautiful, white Hav. He will take lots of pictures of this Hav and the photos will make us all smile and jump for joy!

Am I close????? :biggrin1:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Girl? Who said my next:bounce: one would be a girl?
> 
> Kara


Hmmmmmmmmmmmm. Is this another hint? LOL

You guys are bad:biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

By golly, I think ya got it, Marj!!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

You guys...I am suppose to be making powerpoint slides for my Operation's class presentation due this Thursday, but this suspense is killing me and keeping me from doing my work! 

Come on tell.................Please!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leeann said:


> I Know, I Know Amanda's getting Peter??
> 
> I Saw a Peter Pan Smiley and she was just with Jan..


I thought that was Robin Hood!!
Peter makes a lot more sense!
Hey Jan where are you??????:ear:
(could it be sagitarius???)


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Judy A said:


> By golly, I think ya got it, Marj!!!


I think so too! I mean, c'mon, it's all there. All you have to do is 'read' the smileys. No secret at all. I have it totally figured out!

ound: ound: :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

You know how easily Amanda keeps secrets here on the forum? Well, she's not so good at keeping them in person. LOL! I know the secret, too!

Lina~ Those smilies are perfect!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Rita said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm. Is this another hint? LOL
> 
> You guys are bad:biggrin1:


hehe..I may be on a breeder's list, or two ..can't deny that! hah.

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sheesh, I leave for a couple of hours and look at all the crazy and wild guessing that is going on! Marj, I love your guess! AND you could be insanely right... :suspicious:

And Leslie, Amanda is going to get into trouble now for telling you... :nono:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> SUSAN are McKenna and Sedona getting a new pal


I wish. Nope, no Christmas pup for me......(sigh).....


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Don't worry Lina, she swore me to secrecy and said she'd have to shoot me if I told anyone... Trust me, there'll be no hints coming from my direction!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

marjrc said:


> I think so too! I mean, c'mon, it's all there. All you have to do is 'read' the smileys. No secret at all. I have it totally figured out!
> 
> ound: ound: :biggrin1:


Marj,

You may be right. You are good..............
Rita


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie, you said you knew two secrets right? Does this make number 3? If so, what are the other 2? Enqiring minds want to know!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Ok..this is TOTALLY not fair to newbies, as I don't know you all well enough to have a clue. SO! I think I should be let in on the secret...

ok.ok...I HAVE to guess, and my guess would be that the clue is in Lina's icons..

The "Hear Ye " one is When the secret will reveal itself...the little guy with the arrows is Cupid..as in being struck by love...PUPPY LOVE! Next come the Singers which represent the party..Then the person with the New puppy..and last the photos of the entire event!

How did I do?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Diane, we are all so bad with each other, but all in good fun, as the secret is always good, and we all love when it finally comes out.

All I can say is I hope the secret is that my hubby is getting me a 4th for xmas!!! haha


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

please tell the secret soon.....i hate secrets!!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I think it is Amanda and she is just trying to throw everyone off thinking it is someone else.ound:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

*Secret*



Laurief said:


> Diane, we are all so bad with each other, but all in good fun, as the secret is always good, and we all love when it finally comes out.
> 
> All I can say is I hope the secret is that my hubby is getting me a 4th for xmas!!! haha


A FOURTH one ??? Geez, I would really, REALLY be happy if I could just get a third one (FAT CHANCE!)

ps.. I'm just messing with everyone too..
:couch2:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Jillee needs to know she said!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Diane, I agree, MHS is not for all, and a third is def. not for all, nor is a 4th. But I would love it!! I work 1/8 from my home so it is doable for us., but alas, I am dreaming, I am sure the secret is Amanda's or Leslie's!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Diane, I agree, MHS is not for all, and a third is def. not for all, nor is a 4th. But I would love it!! I work 1/8 from my home so it is doable for us., but alas, I am dreaming, I am sure the secret is Amanda's or Leslie's!!


Oh Laurie..I really do believe in MHS and think once you have one that you can't stay there! I quit my job 7 years ago and I have time for alot more Hav's....it's a matter of the husband 

MAYBE, I should go back to work, as this forum is feeding my addiction...Now I want to carry my laptop around with me so I don't miss all the chatter...:biggrin1:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

OK, Peter Pan or William Tell? I thought it was Robin Hood! And I keep guessing Leslie, but the clues don't make sense to me.

I guess I don't hang around here enough.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh I did that too, until I recently realized that Hubby was teasing me about carryin the laptop around all the time to keep up. So I am trying to detox myself, but keep abreast of things - it is very hard!!!! Hubby def. will say no to a 4th, and I understand totally, it is a lot, a big expense considering I have one in college & another heading there next year. So.. the secret is not mine!! Darn!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I think that clue could be a zodiac sign and the 3 musicians are playing music but not necessarily #3 hav. All the other smiley are for


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Oh I did that too, until I recently realized that Hubby was teasing me about carryin the laptop around all the time to keep up. So I am trying to detox myself, but keep abreast of things - it is very hard!!!! Hubby def. will say no to a 4th, and I understand totally, it is a lot, a big expense considering I have one in college & another heading there next year. So.. the secret is not mine!! Darn!!!


Ok, well it's of some comfort to hear that I am not the only forum addict here..!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok. OK. Its me. LOL. Only kidding.

I wish it were. I told my husband if he didn't give me an idea of what he wanted from Santa - Houston was getting a brother or sister. He wasn't amused by that idea. LOL


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Rita, I am liking that idea, then the new one can teach Houston to be in the car without being sick and you can come to playdates!!

I agree with Sally, three musicians might not mean 3 Havs, as they may only have had an icon with 3 musicians. Hmmm.. This is getting hard!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Amanda come out come out where ever you are:ear:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, yes we are all working with your husband on getting you your 4th! And when he denies it, don't listen, it's just his tactic so you won't guess.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I agree with Debbie. I just read through this whole thread and no where does Amanda deny that she's getting the new pup! 

I'm betting a dozen dog treats that it's Amanda and the two new big sisters are Dora and Belle :biggrin1:

Is this right, Amanda? If so, who's the lucky pup?

Wanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

HEY! Who says it isn't ME getting a new puppy? You all are Amanda-obsessed! :croc:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think Amanda met Jan and Jan had my cute little McKee with her and so Amanda is getting that cute lil' bugger for agility and that would make Belle and Dora big sisters!:spy:How's that?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julie,

I'm with you, I think it's MyKee. Have any of you noticed that the secret circle grows. I'd much rather be on the inside than the outside. Ladies . . .


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> Jillee needs to know she said!!!!


Same here, Megan. Ricky and Sammy are crying, whining and are sooooooooo sooooooooo sad that they do not know yet. You can't do that to the poor, innocent Havanese, now can you?? Lina? Amanda ??  Leslie??? :drama:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Is this a hint? 


ama0722 said:


> Judith- I am sorry we didn't connect! I had my camera and my camcorder out and put my phone in my bag while I was trying to multi task! If that wasn't good enough, I had my hands on a puppy for awhile as well <BG!>!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Oooh, Michele...that's a good eye you have. Yes, I think that just reinforces our guess that it's Amanda.

Lina - one of the clues was that two girls would become big sisters...so that ruled you out. Unless I got that clue wrong...:ear:

Wanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

No Wanda, you didn't get it wrong, I was just joking around with all of you. 

And using your Havs to make us feel bad? So so so wrong! :nono:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

The smiley faces REALLY give this one away. 

I figured it out.  Yall can too!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Is Asutin going to have Amanda as his Auntie??? i am a bit slow on these clues!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I keep hearing that we will find out the secret "soon." Where I live the definition of "soon" is "now." What is your definition?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> ound: ound: ound:
> 
> Great hint Amanda!!!
> 
> Although seriously, there are hints in the post, you just have to know where to look.


Amanda is it you????????
Jane you've been pretty quiet......could it be you?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lina said:


> AND I think a new hint will be coming pretty soon...


OK, I broke my word and checked this topic one more time. 
I agree with Cheryl. What _*is *_the definition of soon, Lina? Didn't you say in another topic that you are getting married _soon_? Isn't that a few months away? Oh my! :suspicious:

Secrets, schmeekrets.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I originally posted that the big hint is some cutie on the forum would be a big sister but I didn't realize the big hint would make two girls big sisters!
> 
> Amanda


OK....Amanda is the cutie Dora her sister Belle, getting a new sister? Amanda are you getting a new puppy???? If I guessed it you have to tell us:biggrin1: Please.....


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Roxie says that since she has elevate bile acid tests, she qualifiies for an IEP--individual eduacational plan or she is covered by the Americans for disabilites act. All that means is she deserves more info. She promises to not tell Brutus.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Soon is such a relative term... thus my usage of it!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Cheryl, please tell Roxie that although I love her to pieces and would love love love to tell her the secret, it is not my secret to tell!

Oops, was that another hint?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL Cheryl! Nice job. I like the way you think!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda left my house about a half hour ago. Her DH is out of town for the weekend and the poor girls were left alone all day yesterday while we were out at Eukanuba. I thought they'd enjoy playing w/Tori, so she came and stayed for dinner. 

She's on her way to LAX to pick up Jim. She said she'd be checking this thread as soon as she got home. Maybe she'll give you all another hint then.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

You all are egging them on! Stop posting anything here and maybe they'll tell! Didn't your moms ever tell you to ignore them and they'll stop?


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i am going to guess before i read all the threads. amanda and jane had dinner together sat. after the show. the subject of my-kee came up and and amanda could not resist. so she has her little boy. i don't know what the DH will have to say when he returns fom his trip. that is my fantasy!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie- good cover on where I was tonight!

Amanda


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Amanda, 

We guessed it...so tell us !!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lynn- but that wouldn't be nearly as fun!!! I think you guys need to wait a few months


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Seriously, I bet we could get this thread to be bigger than the HSD threads!!!

Amanda


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I will have trouble sleeping tonight....I will keep getting up to check for postings. :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lynn,
maybe you could butter me up with some more Missy pictures- I do love the black and tans!

Amanda


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

You are just EVIL :evil: :evil: :frusty:

Okay I think Amanda's husband made the trip to Jan's to pick up the puppy. After all I didn't see anywhere as to his where abouts :spy:
All right Amanda it's time to spill the beans :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh my!!!

I didn't check in much today and look what I missed!!! Oh the drama!!!
Come on, spill already!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Heather,
Maybe he is there to snatch Cash :whoo::whoo::whoo: 

Amanda


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Amanda you want black and tan photos??
Here you go, here are some new pictures of Cash.:wink:
Will this butter you up enough??????:hail:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Heather,

Cash is just beautiful. I just feel like hugging and squeezing and kissing him. You better watch out!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks Julia, I thought I might try to persuade Amanda into telling her secret :eyebrows:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Good try Heather, but she is still not budging. Maybe more pictures???? :biggrin1:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok :biggrin1:lets post pictures.... maybe that will work


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

C'mon Amanda, Lynn and I had filled your request, now it's your turn....SPILL THE BEANS :becky:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I still think it's Amanda,but it could be Leslie getting pup two-----however having 2 big sisters throws it off----though Amanda could be including herself along with Tori(since she is the lucky one to get to play with her)-------but I bet Amanda whined to her hubby about missing the midwest and the snow and cold and ice and she needed extra warmth so her husband broke down and bought her a show puppy.How's that for an imagination?Remember Amanda's been asking alot of show questions lately......maybe she conn-ed Kimberly out of Piaget?:spy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

Lynn said:


> Ok :biggrin1:lets post pictures.... maybe that will work


Lynn... your dog photos are giving me an MHS attack!

:frusty:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

what's UP doc?? Hmmmm?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

AHHH! MUST RESIST THE URGE TO TELL! Cute Hav pictures! Cash and Missy are just too too cute for words... but I still won't tell (and I'm pretty sure Amanda won't either).

Oh and maybe we should drag this secret out my a couple of months... wouldn't that be fun? :eyebrows:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lina said:


> Oh and maybe we should drag this secret out my a couple of months... wouldn't that be fun? :eyebrows:


No! Nicht! Nyet! (sp):croc::brushteeth::Cry:

And what's this about "soon?" Clearly we have a different definition of soon. C'mon gals. :tape::evil::Cry::gossip:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I guess we find out where we are "in the pack" don't we Geri?
:croc:Lina and Amanda must be the pack leaders!:croc:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I want to know. Yes I do feel left out too Julie-- we're not in the IN secret's crowd.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

TELL TELL TELL YOUR SECRET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

pretty pretty please


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I just spotted this thread, oh no not another mystery. I'm hooked, please tell us the secret....p l e a s e.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey- at least when I sposted secrets, I revealed them within a day as to not torture you guys too much -- so come on -- at least give us an idea as to when the reveal will be...


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

So sorry guys, I wish I could tell but, remember Amanda said she'd shoot me if did. And what on earth would Tori do w/out me????

I was pretty sure they were gonna spill it last night. Hang in there! It really is a good one!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I really don't like these secrets! Unless I KNOW what the secret is, but no one seems to tell me theirs, not even Kristin who's getting Pablo's brother, what a bad bad world we live in *sigh*


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

I tried to find a good quote on why you shouldn't keep secrets from others, but I really couldn't find one -- there must be something.

The best I saw was, "Don't keep secrets from those to whom you are close." And, that wasn't really a famous quote, just a line in a cheesey looking script.

Anyhow, we are all ready to know the news and too daft to search out secret smileys -- so spill it already.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Roxie says that since she has elevate bile acid tests, she qualifiies for an IEP--individual eduacational plan or she is covered by the Americans for disabilites act. All that means is she deserves more info. She promises to not tell Brutus.


Cheryl---good point and she doesn't need added stress!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a stomach ache from this thread. :spy: I can keep a secret, but I hate not knowing the answer to one. And my computer is doing weird things every time I try to open this thread. I think it is a hint not to check back until later...much later. :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I think this thread needs to be stretched out a bit if everyone keeps posting photos of their pups as bribes to tell the secret. Keep em coming. They are beautiful.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Leeann~ Tori would tell if she could talk... You know her registered name will be JAS D'Va's Victoria, The Keeper of the Secret, right?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Yall know on Law and Order... sometimes they get so focused on one suspect, they completely miss the other suspect. Maybe even that other suspect is throwing them off. 
I'm just saying.....


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

You're right, Melissa. Maybe they're "barking up the wrong tree"! Pun intended!ound:


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

Secrets remind me of high school and the "cool kids" and the "not cool kids". I guess I am still not a "cool kid". Not a good feeling.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leslie said:


> You're right, Melissa. Maybe they're "barking up the wrong tree"! Pun intended!ound:


:frusty:Leslie and Melissa I think it is one of you:ear:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I hate being left out, no one ever tells me their secrets. 

I can't post a pic of a black puppy with eyebrows, but how about a current one of Bugsy???


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

He knows if you've been naughty or nice........so be good for goodness sake!!
Oliver and Comet have connections to the big guy
Don't make them tell on you!!:biggrin1:
Be Nice!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maybe soon enough someone will post a photo of their new addition with the forum member in the photo as well!

Amanda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

In the meantime, I think we should keep the pictures rolling and maybe it will appear in between some of them


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmm so is the new one black and tan?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Leeann~ Tori would tell if she could talk... You know her registered name will be JAS D'Va's Victoria, The Keeper of the Secret, right?


ound: Thats right and Tori knows the secret. How about if I send Riley over, Tori can tell him the secret and then he can tell me..

Could it possably be Melissa getting a new pup??? Hmmm, I'm still going to put my money on Amanda getting Peter..


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

The problem is that Lina and Amanda aren't giving enough clues. They need to be here encouraging and helping you figure it out. Those original smilies do give some pretty good clues, but I think you need more. 

I agree, secrets are only "fun" for those who know. Peg, I wasn't a "cool kid" either, I know how you feel... If it were my secret to tell, you'd all already know.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Yay, Amanda's here. Maybe she'll give a few more clues???


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay anyone who wants to know just send your Neezer to my house and I will tell your dog! Now, if he/she decides to not go back home to tell you the secret, that isn't my fault! 

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Melissa gave you all a pretty good clue there. Fingers being pointed in the wrong direction? People posting that they know nothing of this? hmmmm........


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, that will only work if Kubrick gets the other half of the pups! I get the East Coast and you get the West.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

:suspicious::suspicious: Lina, I know, this one will shock a lot of people! :suspicious::suspicious:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina,
I am sure all those dogs are tired of the snow stuck to their feet, they want a relaxing southern california vacation. They could relax in between the bamboo- one of Dora's favorites, pee on the bird of paradise, dig for the rabbits under the deck, etc. Oh, I do have to say it was a mere 55F yesterday and both Tori and Belle had coats on. So you may have to send them with a sweater!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, :croc:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Maybe it's Jan, did she snag a new pup while out in CA???


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Is Izzy be getting a special birthday gift this year?


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Where is Amanda this morning:suspicious: I bet she is busy....I hope she is taking pictures:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ok, so it hasn't even been 24 hours yet, but it sure seems like a long time since the tease was first posted. I think I'm going to spice up my morning and add some salsa to my breakfast to give me a kick start while we wait for the info. After that, we better get the whole enchilada soon!


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Lena
What is Super Puppy Snatching League? I know this is off the topic but I am curious. I see it all over the threads?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Ok, so it hasn't even been 24 hours yet, but it sure seems like a long time since the tease was first posted. I think I'm going to spice up my morning and add some salsa to my breakfast to give me a kick start while we wait for the info. After that, we better get the whole enchilada soon!


Kimberly, do you know something? You are making lots of Mexican references just like the three little fellows in the first clue. hummmmmmmm?

Spill the re-fried beans....... or maybe I'm imagining the whole thing.ound:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

This is getting good. This is like Law and Order HFU


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Melissa,
Yeah your right.. It is like HFU... lol "Havanese FU" to all the people that are not in the loop!! lol 

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ryan!! LOL


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

T O R T U R E


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Guys I have been trying not to post because I HATE torturing people (I am never in on any secrets  ) but I am pretty sure I know this one. Look back, a few people have had a common THEME to their posts. I hope that isn't too much of a hint, you can censor me if you want!

~Kristin


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

There are soooooo many clues. Someone is going to spill the beans.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Hmmmm! I think it has something to do with someone other than Amanda, Leslie, and Lina....maybe it has something to do with Jan & Steve as they are out here in California! I think they are moving back to California!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Here is what Cedrik and I think of your Evilness :evil:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Heather, that is SOOOOOO FUNNNNNNY!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Awh....Cedric, Well said!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

"There are soooooo many clues. Someone is going to spill the beans."

LOL Melissa!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

O.K. now we keep talking Mexican, the last thing I remember is Kimberly's litter theme...

Kimberly do you have something you want to share with us??????


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Melissa is in on the secret too! :spy:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

That's a good thought Libby, now that I think about it...Kimberley is there something you want to tell us???? :eyebrows:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> Melissa is in on the secret too! :spy:


maybe she is......didn't it say somewhere people say they know but they don't?


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Leeann, good thinking "Mexican theme Litter names" with Melissa's "Beans"! I think you are on to something like .....hmmm....Kimberly? Leanne you are good!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

CacheHavs said:


> Here is what Cedrik and I think of your Evilness :evil:


Oh, now that is just sooo appropriate!!! LOL! :laugh:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

"There are soooooo many clues. Someone is going to spill the beans."

Spill a whole litter of Mexican puppies!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I am only in on it because I figured it out from Lina's first post. HUGE clue there. 
Or maybe Im not in on it.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

:biggrin1:Yeah right Melissa...you are trying to throw us all off!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

OK, I agree...this is soooo unfair to us relative newbies who don't know enough to guess the secret, let alone decipher clues!

I just want you all to know I DREAMED about this topic last night! Yes, it's just like a brain worm!

See what you've done to me in such a short time??

Don't you feel ashamed?

Ashamed enough to tell the secret NOW??!! LOL!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Now I keep seeing "IM" and Lina was the first to post, Lina were did you go.. Funny Lina, Amanda & Leslie seem to be missing or are the hiding from us???? GIRLS COME OUT, COME OUT WHERE EVER YOU ARE!!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Gotta Go! See you all later...I don't think this is going to be announced for another couple of months like the secret ones are saying! Have a super day!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

HAHAHA.... getting hostile and even using words that Dora would run and tattle on!!!

Calm down and go back to posting photos!

Amanda


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

JanB said:


> OK, I agree...this is soooo unfair to us relative newbies who don't know enough to guess the secret, let alone decipher clues!
> 
> I just want you all to know I DREAMED about this topic last night! Yes, it's just like a brain worm!
> 
> ...


Thank You, Jan for speaking in behalf of us newbies... :tea:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Leeann said:


>


She won't tell me the secret either and I went looking for a new "boulder holder" while I was in D.C. this past week and mine broke. :frusty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

Lilly's mom said:


> She won't tell me the secret either and I went looking for a new "boulder holder" while I was in D.C. this past week and mine broke. :frusty:


...you guys are just tooo much!! I haven't laughed this hard in a long time!!!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Okay - refocus. I no longer think it's Amanda. Ya know who hasn't been really participating in this thread? KARA! Where is she?


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

OK - went back to the very first post where the "hints" are....and after the hypothetical Mexican names thread - my guess is Kimberly has an announcement about one of her girls and they are already ALL spoken for!!

But then again as i said - I'm not to good on hints and guessing!!!


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

:doh: I was let in on the "secret" too and didn't even realize at the time!!!


:whoo::clap2:


And I'm SOOOO excited for the upcoming pictures, so much so I'm going to have a Margarita to celebrate! What do you think Kimberly, would you like to join me????

:becky:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

OK, Lisa, that sounds great! Yum!

Here's the biggest hint I can give right now, and Catherine's right - they are all spoken for... 

Let's get this party started already!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sorry it's a crappy picture. I wasn't going to torture her by retaking it. That's the sun shining on her belly.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

CHEERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
PS-Will Catherine get one as her prize?


Havtahava said:


> OK, Lisa, that sounds great! Yum!
> 
> Here's the biggest hint I can give right now, and Catherine's right - they are all spoken for...
> 
> Let's get this party started already!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

WOOHOO! Cant wait to see the little huevos rancheros!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh and thats Maverick NOT Stogie. Stogie is pouting, he refuses to participate in the Mexican Celebration.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha ha! C'mon over Mav! 

I think Lisa's serving drinks to doggies now. 


Sowwwwwy Stogers! Smoochies to you, babe.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Let's Celebrate!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

:flame::flame: Now that would be a prize!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

This whole time I have just been watching this thread and I knew about it the whole time, in fact I knew about it before they were even conceived don't I feel dumb now:redface:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Let's Celebrate!!!!!!!!!!


YES! I'll be right over:whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, don't feel dumb, Heather!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wahooooo, I did guess it... Hmmm do I get a puppy Kimberly??? please, please


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Who's the daddy???????? Can you tell us??????


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

This thread has been fun to play in... you guys are as crazy as I am!!! I think we should do tequilla shots to celebrate!

Amanda


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

dboudreau said:


> Who's the daddy???????? Can you tell us??????


I can tell you who its NOT!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Anyone from the forum getting one?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The daddy is Sparky, Ch Lil Pawz El Destello, one of the Award of Merit winners at Eukanuba on Saturday. I was hoping they would be born on that day, but no go.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I know I know :becky: :becky:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I think Stogie (or maybe Melissa) is holding a grudge. 

No one from the forum is getting one, but they may join the forum later.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Now that you all know what it means (and wasn't it a WONDERFUL secret?), here are my clues deciphered:








Happy face just for fun!








It is a beautiful thing, isn't it?








Announcement to be made







This is SAGITTARIUS! Which will be the puppies' zodiac sign. I think Sally guessed it at one point but then someone mentioned Peter Pan (I'm not sure why with the arrows :suspicious and it all got throw off course.








Mexican Litter Theme!!!! :whoo:








New puppies to pet








Kimberly HAS to post lots of pictures - and you know she did it last time, so she will this time.

So, were they good clues or what? eace:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your expecting a new litter Kimberly!That is very exciting!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS:whoo::whoo:
PS- I should have known Kimberly was involved in this secret:frusty::jaw:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

YAAAAAAAAY Kimberly!!

This secret has been killing me! I was never good with surprises. I was like Heather, I didn't even realize initially that Amanda was keeping your secret until I saw some of the "Mexican" theme posts. I can't wait to see the puppy pictures!

Big hugs,

Kristin and Lito

Oh, and I forgot to congratulate future father Sparky and his breeder Elaine as well! Cheers!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly,
The pups got so caught up in the celebration they couldn't leave the party saturday and now they are recovering from the hangovers... COME ON OUT!

Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

*FINALLY* the secret is out! "Its a Good Thing!" Y'all are going to be so jealous. I'm going to go over and help name the banditos as soon as they come any time now. Sometimes a puppy will accidentally slip into a purse or pocket. :eyebrows:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

The puppies really are taking their sweet time coming out... they just want to make sure that EVERYONE knows so they can celebrate.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

You are lucky Jean, but i rember the rules at Kimberly's house....No purses or pockets allowed.

Congratulations, Kimberly! I think those puppies are just waiting for an audience for their birthday party. Invite us all over and we will drink Margaritas until they are born.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> You are lucky Jean, but i rember the rules at Kimberly's house....No purses or pockets allowed. QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah, I know, I know....like Martha wouldn't notice either. :biggrin1:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Whoever gets one of Martha's pups will be *very* lucky. She's a sweet Havanese who is the first to welcome someone to the house with kisses. Plus, she's a hoot. When we were trying to take pictures of Tinky's Peter Pan litter at their first birthday reunion, Martha would try to work her way into every single picture. She was the only one who *wanted* their picture taken!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Kimberly, can't wait to see the pics of the little ones.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh I can't wait!! New puppies!! Do you know how many she's having?
Today is Rudy's first birthday - so I'm hoping they are born today!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> Cheryl said:
> 
> 
> > You are lucky Jean, but i rember the rules at Kimberly's house....No purses or pockets allowed. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I have MANY camera bags!!!! 

Sparky was my very first dogs name, I love that name. I am going to have to hunt down some Euk pics, we need to start putting bets on sex and colors.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> I have MANY camera bags!!!!
> 
> Sparky was my very first dogs name, I love that name. I am going to have to hunt down some Euk pics, we need to start putting bets on sex and colors.


great minds think alike......but I didn't know how to start a poll:ear:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

YEAH PUPPIES!!!!! congrats Kimberly-- can't wait to see the little "pepita's"


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

That is wonderful news, Kimberly..Congratulations!:tea:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> *FINALLY* the secret is out! "Its a Good Thing!" Y'all are going to be so jealous. I'm going to go over and help name the banditos as soon as they come any time now. Sometimes a puppy will accidentally slip into a purse or pocket. :eyebrows:


...
Sooo, THAT's where the term "Pocket Puppy" came from! :laugh:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Congratulations Kimberly!! I should have figured this out since you asked for names at one point! I will be having a sugar plum martini tonight in honor of your impending babies - and all you secret keepers!!!
Laurie


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Yeah Yeah the secret is out....congrats to you Kim on your arriving litter soon!!!! Can't wait to see pictures...I say 2 boys and 3 girls!!!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, sounds great Laurie! Yes, I'm actually surprised because I thought you'd be on to me right away. 

Megan, Sally started another topic for betting on the genders, arrival date and colors.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Congratulations Kimberly!! I should have figured this out since you asked for names at one point! I will be having a sugar plum martini tonight in honor of your impending babies - and all you secret keepers!!!
> Laurie


Laurie, LOL...

This had crossed my mind early in the thread, but I didn't think it really qualified as a "secret" since there was a whole thread on Mexican names? LOL

Funny.

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I took Kimberly at her word on that thread when she said "she had no announcements just liked to be prepared." LOL am I a sucker. We came up with way to many names for a litter of three.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, I didn't even catch that remark, I just presumed there was a litter on the way! lol

K.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Missy, I remember HOW I knew the puppies were coming. Kimberly said something about being busy and not posting as much because of puppies and family obligations, maybe it was in the 3000 or 4000 thread? 

Darnit. I should've listened to my instinct! heh.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Huh? I did?
Are you sure it wasn't in the 4000 post where Amanda & Lina are joking around about doubling the number of puppies in my collage for a litter? Here's the 4000 thread.

And you're right Missy. I certainly wasn't prepared to make an announcement at that point. We hadn't even been able to confirm the pregnancy yet, I don't think. I believe the kicking started the following week.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't remember Kimberly mentioning "puppies", but she did hint alot about "family obligations" as reasons not to attend some things. Also, she said she couldn't go to Eukanuba because "I also have a small critter situation that may be getting in the way." Sneaky!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's right Jeanne! I was supposed to go and DH was going to call me if I needed to fly home urgently. (My daughter has helped whelp several litters and could do without me for an hour or two until I could get home.) But then he had to fly out to Denver for the weekend for family obligations... that might be what Kara caught.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

This was the post that tipped me off (4000 thread), on top of the "Mexican names" one. I took this class in college called Logic, and it was all about deductive reasoning, which is basically how I came to the conclusion that puppies were on the way, 1+1..must equal 2, right? Or possible more, but not 1. hehe. Fun class:

_I figure that as long as my dogs are clean, getting their exercise and loving, and my house looks great, and everything else is caught up, then we can post 10-50 times a day without any guilt, right? With the health of my grandparents, I won't be on here that often much longer, and as soon as we have our next litter, my time will be cut short too._
__________________









And since you were speaking of 'puppies' in the same sentence as your grandparents health (I hope they are alright!, I assumed it was relatively soon. Relative time-wise. that's all folks!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Congratulations Kimberly....I am so glad the secret is out!!:biggrin1: Just remember Amanda needs a new puppy


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, that's funny! Good reasoning, even if I wasn't specifically referring to this litter. My grandparents are quite well, thankfully - and thanks for the hope of that. We go over there to visit and assist them several times a week. Once either of them take a downward turn, which unfortunately will happen soon (there's that darn word "soon" again) and we have puppies, things will be nutty. In my head, I was thinking of Spring, but with everything coming together in your mind, I can see how you concluded this one. It makes sense.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, and I when I say I'm thinking of Spring, nothing has happened yet on that one! LOL


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Its funny because we use deductive reasoning all the time and don't even realize it. It is the basis of all advertising, they'll put a sexy woman that weigh's 90 lbs eating bon bons and in our minds, they *hope* we put together that bon bon's aren't fattening! lol, subconciously, of course...but its everywhere, if you watch for it...you'll see it all the time.

Glad to hear your grandparents are doing alright! I know how stressful and worrisome that is.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, definitely. I used to work in marketing. Actually, half of the marketing ploys out there make me laugh that they think people are so stupid, and yet, it does work - obviously!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

you mean bon bon's ARE fattening?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

OH! I never said who the two girls on the forum that will be big sisters. Heidi is one and MeMe (Lisa's girl) are both daughters of Sparky.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

ROFL....this just made me think of that email that a friend sent me...something about

"you know you were a teen in the 80s if you....."

one of the things was:
"You thought Olivia Newton John's song "Physical" was about aerobics"

and I was like "HUH, it wasn't???????"

So, yes, 80s teen here!!!

Alexa



Missy said:


> you mean bon bon's ARE fattening?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Missy said:


> you mean bon bon's ARE fattening?


LOL!!!! ound: OF course they aren't, Missy! Who told you that! I eat them ALL day long and still wear a 0. hehe.



> one of the things was:
> "You thought Olivia Newton John's song "Physical" was about aerobics"


ME TOO! I thought it was about aerobics...DUH! Wasn't she doing aerobics in the video? lol.....Gosh,I really just aged myself there.

Kara


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

What are you guys talking about? She was wearing workout gear!!!
Of COURSE it was about aerobics.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Whew....I finally caught up on this thread. I'm glad the secret is out and that I didn't accidentally drop the whole chimichanga! 

I cannot wait to see Martha and Sparky's puppies! Poor Martha - in that photo she looks so...pregnant.....I remember that (oof) feeling.....

Been too busy lately....little time to check the forum


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

so kimberley, what are their names going to be? who wins? i can't wait to find out!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Awh...Kimberly! Congratulations!!! I am so happy for you and for Little Martha ~ she's going to be the best mama! You told me before in January, but I didn't know it'd be Martha ~ she's the sweetest little girl! :biggrin1:


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Congratulations Kimberly!! The puppies will be stunning! - can't wait to see them!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

So THAT'S the secret! Boy, were we way off! LOL I'm so happy to hear Martha's preggers. Cool!!! Congrats, Kimberly!

Can't wait to see puppy pics all over again!!! YAAAAAAY!!! :biggrin1:

OOoooooo, those pics of Martha and Stogie are too funny!!


----------

